# opening night /closing night (theatre)



## guillem3

En el mundillo de teatro, se usa el término "closing" o "closing night" para referirse a la última representación de una obra teatral.  ¿existe semejante término en castellano para decir "closing night"?  Gracias de antemano por su ayuda.


----------



## el_novato

Hello.

Inauguración & Clausura

Saludos.


----------



## guillem3

Gracias el_novato pero debería haber dicho que esta traducción está pensada para un público español. La palabra "clausura" en España que sepa no se usa para decir la conclusión de una obra teatral pero igual me equivoco.  A ver si alguien me puede confirmar que también se dice en España REFERENTE A LAS OBRAS DE TEATRO.


----------



## el_novato

All right.

In fact, I do not visit theaters. 

Saludos.


----------



## bailarín

También busco una palabra o frase equivale a "opening night" en el sentido del teatro.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## elianecanspeak

"Noche de estreno" = opening night
"Noche de clausura"=closing night

See : "http://www.lingolex.com/swom/wom-entertainment.htm" for a brief glossary of other theatre, tele, and cine terms


----------



## bailarín

Gracias, elianecanspeak.  He visto tu sugerencia en el diccionario de WR, pero tenía una duda porque parece que no usan "noche de estreno" (según otros hilos) en ciertos países.

¿Alguien podría ser tan amable de confirmar eso o no?

De nuevo, gracias.


----------



## elianecanspeak

¿Quales países?
1,110,000  entries for "noche de estreno" on Google
Cuando escribí "noche de estreno", "teatro", y el nombre de un  país encuentré muchos países.


----------



## bailarín

Creo (con énfasis en "creo") que los de México no utilizan ese término pero no estoy completamente seguro. A ver qué dice alguien de allá u otro país sobre este tema.


----------



## elianecanspeak

Ejemplos: 

Google Results  of about 2,060,000 for "noche de estreno" mexico teatro.

En el teatro Monclova | Periódico Zócalo - [ Translate this page ]
... en la noche de estreno del imponente Teatro Monclova, en la Capital del Acero. ... Ayer mismo, ambas dirigencias se encontraban en la Ciudad de México ...

RED CULTURA SAN LUIS: La Bohéme en San Luis...Noche de estreno! - [ Translate this page ]
¡Noche de estreno ! San Luis Potosí, S.L.P. Viernes 26 de febrero 2010: ... en el ya legendario y majestuoso Teatro de la Paz, digno escenario para tan .... de estos jóvenes y talentosos directores de la escena musical en México. ...
redculturasanluis.blogspot.co

Literatura de Baja California: Género: El Teatro - [ Translate this page ]
Breve panorama del teatro en México. El teatro en la historia de la .... Entre sus obras se cuentan Noche de estreno (1961), El juego eterno (1962) y El ...

MÉXICO, DF.- Regina, un Musical para una Nación que Despierta tuvo su estreno para ... Por esa relación, Fox era el invitado especial la noche de estreno. ... Así, unas mil 300 personas reunidas en el teatro junto con los histriones ...

edarTeatro - INICIO - [ Translate this page ]
De inicio, la visita de un grupo del Diplomado de Teatro en la UNISON, con una obra dirigida por el ... para quien no pudo disfrutarla en su noche de estreno. ..... en Hermosillo, Sonora, México, acercándose a las necesidades y sed de ...


...


----------

